

IBM's Sequoia Is World's Fastest Supercomputer - CowboyRobot
http://www.informationweek.com/news/government/info-management/240002268

======
synparb
The problem is of course that very few pieces of software beyond the
benchmarks actually can scale to 1.6 million cores, so I wonder what the
actual functional speed-up is for most research codes moving from the past
generation to this generation of hardware, and what is the general lag time to
bring a code online on a machine like Sequoia that can take full advantage of
the tech.

